

I hate preference panels - adim86
http://blog.adimofunne.com/i-hate-preference-panels/

======
TheLoneWolfling
You may hate preference panels. You are not me.

There is little I find more frustrating than trying to change something that
should be trivial to change, only to find that the setting used to be there
and was removed in the name of "cleanness".

